# Solved: Cannot Update Windows



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello.

I'm not able to reach the Microsoft Update site to update Windows XP on my laptop. (I can download from the TechNet site but would like to use the update service on the computer, if possible).

I've tried searching the Microsoft Database and checking the Hosts file on my computer, adding a "#" sign in front of the static IP address there, but to no avail.

I have "Automatic Updates" turned on, though I use Firefox and don't always have Internet Explorer open at the time I've set for updating. I do use Internet Explorer when searching for updates and trying to download.

I get as far as shown in the thumbnail, but trying what they suggest leads nowhere.

Thanks for any help.

Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wonder whether anyone has any advice about this problem?

Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Again.

Has anyone any help with this problem? Thanks.

Penny


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

source: http://www.computer-hardware-and-software.com/unable_to_use_the_windows_update_site.htm

Problem:
When attempting to gain Windows updates in Windows XP via the "Windows Update" link on the start menu or from the "Windows Update" website you may receive the follow error message:-

"Files required to use Windows Update are no longer registered or installed on your computer"

This applies to Windows XP home and Windows XP Pro

Solution:
This problem can be corrected by re-registering the various dll files that Windows Update requires to run.

To do this firstly click on the "Start" button then "Run" and enter the following command into the "Run" dialog box

· regsvr32 wuapi.dll

You should then receive a message to say it was successful. The above process then needs to be done for each of the following commands:-

· regsvr32 wups.dll

· regsvr32 wuaueng.dll

· regsvr32 wucltui.dll

· regsvr32 atl.dll

· regsvr32 msxml3.dll


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank you very much. I did run the first file after searching the internet for solutions, but not the others. I'll do that for all of them and see what happens. 

Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

To let you know that I can now update Windows. Thank you, once again.

Penny.


----------

